# printing coloured designs vinyl craft robo cc200



## kohas (Dec 8, 2007)

hi there i currently have a heat press, a craft robo cc200 and a canon ip3000 printer, im from the uk... 

im looking to be printing designs onto some sort of transfer paper, which is then to be cut out with the vinvyl cutter and then heat pressed on.

anyone had experience with this? whats the quality like? does the design fade after washes?

also what kind of transfer vinyl am i looking for?

any help appreciated


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The first thing I would suggest is that you buy the equivalent printer to the C88+ that uses pigmented inks because there WILL be fading with each subsequent wash, but it will be minimized with pigmented inks. 

What you then need is transfer paper. They type of paper you would buy depends on the color of shirt you'll be pressing it onto. If you want to press on white shirts, you would buy transfer paper for lights, and if you want to print on colored shirts you would buy opaque paper (which gives you the white in your designs on your shirt.).

The papers considered the "best" right now are Jet-Pro SofStretch for lights and IronAll for Darks opaque paper. SofStretch is available at Coastal Business Supply (they're one of our sponsors...look on the left here), and IronAll is available from New Milford. Sorry, I don't have their link.

The quality of these transfers has really turned around lately, and a lot of people now use them commercially. I'm still waiting to do my own tests before I give them my own thumbs up.

If you want to do solid-colored designs, you can also look at heat-press vinyl. You can buy rolls of vinyl specifically cut for your plotter at Specialty Graphics Supply


----------



## kohas (Dec 8, 2007)

hey there thanx for the inormative reply!

after i print on the transfer paper i get cut out or 'plotted' by the vinvyl, am i correct?

also just had a quick search for Jet-Pro SofStretch in google for uk supplies and cant find any - just tried ebay and cant find any =(
hmmm any ideas?

also for the c88 how much did u pay? also are the ink expensive?

thanx


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I THOUGHT I saw that you were from the UK, then I looked back again and missed it. 

Sorry, I'm not sure where you'd buy your paper from there. There might be other members that can help you out there...

Yes, once you print your design (with registration marks) you will be able to take it to your cutter and cut it out. You'll need to add a cutting contour to your design in your design program (Illy, CorelDRAW, or ROBO Master Pro).

Also, for transfers for lights, you will need a carrier sheet to place your transfers on in your cutter. The CR comes with a sheet, but those sheets CANNOT be used on a heat press. For that you will need a carrier sheet like Magic Mask. Again, I'm sorry, I don't know where to get that or it's UK equivelent. 

The C88+ (or D88 in the UK, I think) is one of the least expensive printers you can buy, but its inks are expensive. Most people buy bulk ink systems for their printers to keep costs down.


----------



## Grandadgem (Sep 24, 2007)

I am very thankfull to everyone for all your experiences you share. You have become my refuge in the storm of trial & error. I just had to do a total restore on my pc. I did create several data backup discs of my t graphics to retrieve after reinstalling my programs. When I tried to open them, most wouldn't let me open them as they were read only. I did however have one disc that had most of my graphics downloadable. Now! my question is...can I use my programs with the craft robo or do I need to get & learn illistrator or the other mentioned one. I am using and very comfortable with microsoft home publishing 2000 & picture it publishing 2001 platinum. I know these are ancient but I am at ease with them. I'm a not so old war vet with slow firing synapses and my learning curve stretches out quite awhile. Although with all the tutorials available now, I could be enticed to learn. Thanks.


----------

